# rear speaker question



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i had speakers in the rear deck on my 200sx until i ran into a small problem, every time the bass would hit it would cause the speakers to move so violently that the speaker wires would come unattached and then touch the metal basket causing all my audio stuff to just cut off. i reattached the wires a couple times but in the end i blew one speaker. i havent replaced the speakers and was just wondering if i should even bother with them or just not put anything back there?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm guessing you have a sub?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea 2 12's


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

take them out, With them out you gain better SQ, and if you leave the speaker openings open, you gain SPL because the bass can vent into the cabin better


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, I know people who have completely blown out the surrounds on their rear speakers because of the pressure in the trunk from the subs. Unless you vent the rear deck a ton, you might as well take them out because they'll just be distorting all the time from the pressure in the trunk.

and like Punkrocka436 pointed out, you'll gain a could dB by opening up the deck by taking out the speakers


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

thanks for the info.

what do you guys think about turning my sub box around to face the inside of the car instead of the trunk? would it reduce the rattling of my license plate?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes, and it will also reduce the output most likely

just put some weatherstripping or foam or something on the back of the license plate to reduce the rattling instead


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

you guys are so helpful


----------

